

A good example of great customer service. - rokhayakebe
http://www.startupschwag.com/2008/08/new-schwag-new-site-new-features/
If you ever wonder how a good company should treat its customers, you should definitely take a look at StartupSchwag.<p>StartupSchwag, for those who do not know, sends you a monthly bag that includes geeky shirts (Disqus, FriendFeed, Pownce....) and other schwags.<p>Dealing with logistics when selling goods is a nightmare. In the last 12 months I have moved from city to city (Atlanta, Scottsdale, Honolulu....) and this company always manages to deliver the bag. When my bags were returned (which happened a few times at my new location) they sent me a few emails and try to figure what happened. They made sure all the bags returned were saved and they sent them again to the proper address.<p>When you email the company, you receive your answer within a few minutes or hours tops and you can tell this guys are friendly and like what they do.<p>If we are quick to denounce a bad customer service we should be quicker to report an excellent customer service as well.<p>StartupSchwag rocks.
======
brianlash
I had an issue with the August shipment (re: it never came) so I shot these
guys an email about it earlier today. They were back in touch within minutes
with a note that said they'd look into it, then follow-up again this evening.

They tracked down the issue, upgraded my shipment to overnight delivery, and
refunded my money...

I highly, highly recommend StartupSchwag. Great customer service indeed.

~~~
rokhayakebe
I must be the customer who gives them the hardest time (not that I intend to
but I move like 5 times in the last 12 months from city to city) and they are
always nice and as you say, they respond within minutes.

